# Exterior Wood Door Coating?



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Have a client requesting their wood garage doors (3 total: 1 double & small single car side door), double entry doors, and passthrough garden gate be stripped and refinished. The original finish was poly or a type of plastic film coat. The salty air & high sun exposure hasn’t been kind so its flaked off. 

They are spanish style w/ iron brads, decorative bars, and arched windows on the main garage doors which leaves a lot of areas vulnerable for any topcoat system. I warned him that no matter what they are going to require maintence every few years.

I was thinking some type of micro porous penetrating stain system (like Sikenns Cetol) might be best? I’ve never used it before though & not sure if I can even get it with the California VOC laws...Any recommendations?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I’ve used Sikkens and it handles and looks good. I like that you can, as you mentioned, redo it every few years to keep it looking nice. Doing so should prevent it ever needing a full sanding and restaining.

Did an exterior door a few years back in the Sansin “Enviro Tec” line of products (wood conditioner, stain, clear coat). So far it continues to look really good though it is in a fairly protected spot. The Sansin ET line should be available in Cali since it’s all waterborne - but be forewarned, it’s not cheap.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You can still get sikkens in CA, just find a distributor on the website. 

With those little iron round things, you can usually spin them of, screw on back.


----------



## mDUB562 (Jul 31, 2012)

There is a product by Proline Called Proline 4800. It is a two part product with a reducer. There are two different reducers for brushing and rolling or for spraying. The product is rock solid. It is designed for the exterior of a ship. They sell it at the Proline store in San Diego and Long Beach. It is estimated to hold up for 9 years in a high industrial Marine setting.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

RH said:


> I’ve used Sikkens and it handles and looks good. I like that you can, as you mentioned, redo it every few years to keep it looking nice. Doing so should prevent it ever needing a full sanding and restaining.
> 
> Did an exterior door a few years back in the Sansin “Enviro Tec” line of products (wood conditioner, stain, clear coat). So far it continues to look really good though it is in a fairly protected spot. The Sansin ET line should be available in Cali since it’s all waterborne - but be forewarned, it’s not cheap.


Awesome, thanx for the recommendation I’ll look into it!! 

I’m most concerned with quality (vs price), especially for this type of project that needs to hold up. My bids already outprice all the non-licensed crews (of which there are MANY). It took me a few years to learn that if you can’t compete with um, beat um in another way. So, I build my business around trust & that I’ll deliver quality work worth the price...even if its considerably more than the other guy. 

If he decides to go another route to save money thats fine but I cannot put my name on a gel stain/poly coating that falls apart by the end of next summer....


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> You can still get sikkens in CA, just find a distributor on the website.
> 
> With those little iron round things, you can usually spin them of, screw on back.


Yay thats GREAT news!! I’ll call my supply store today & see about getting some pricing 🙂

Omg- I had NO IDEA it was possible to remove those for finishing...didn’t even look on the back but now I’ll have to check. That’ll save SO MUCH PREP & would be AMAZING. Thank you, thank you for that piece of wisdom!!!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

mDUB562 said:


> There is a product by Proline Called Proline 4800. It is a two part product with a reducer. There are two different reducers for brushing and rolling or for spraying. The product is rock solid. It is designed for the exterior of a ship. They sell it at the Proline store in San Diego and Long Beach. It is estimated to hold up for 9 years in a high industrial Marine setting.


Awesome I’ll check this out, thanks! O

Have you had good experience using it?

If so, do you most like to spray, rolled, or brush?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> You can still get sikkens in CA, just find a distributor on the website.
> 
> With those little iron round things, you can usually spin them of, screw on back.


Of course sikkens/proluxe/cetol/ppg (how many times are they going to change the name/label?!) has changed all their formula since they bought them from azko. What you get in cali is the reduced emissions (RE) formula. Some stuff has even switched to a water based formula.
That said the cetol Door&Window is still a good product.

wholesalers like PSS & Lancaster carry sikkens so its pretty easy for *any* paint store to get.


----------

